# Going by her build, will she suit reining?



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is hollie, i am hoping to start some reining lessons on her when she is better but dont want to bother if its not going to be a strong point for her, if that makes sense???

she is 14.1


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i dont think she would but i dont own any reiners, to me it looks like her front end is lower then her back end is but maybe thats how shes standing. Um she is kinda short for a reiner my friend bought 3 NRHA reiners and both measured out to be around 15'3 -16'2, not that short horses are bad i personally own acouple i say they aren't short their fun sized but thats what i think bout her would make a nice cutter with the right training!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

her front end is shorter because she is only four, so still growing, its the other way now


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

and cuttimg was definatly the next thing, nothing wrong with shorties, less far to fall i say.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually you will be hard pressed to find a good reiner little lone a great reiner much over 15 hh high. Most are under 15hh mark. 15'3-16'2 would not be anywhere close to a reiner.

As to the other horse. It is too hard to tell from those pictures. If you have any with out a saddle and standing square it would help.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok, will do when i get home


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well NRHA those horses they bought have won bought 25,000 - 30,000 each in their career and they were sticked at the auction and at home both times two of the horses had 16'2 and the other one was at 15'3 and T asked to see proff of the wins and the previous owner had copies of the check, buckles, trophys you name it she had it in her trailer(she owned all three of them)


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I would love to know their names and pedigrees. Not that a horse that tall could not rein but it is not at all the norm. I would not even look at one that tall.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

well they didn't buy them to keep showing them they just picked em up at an auction out in billings, as the papers go i dont even know if they made them out of the truck when we got to the farm. i could ask where they are but the guys usually only keep track of their horses papers. I know that they bought 1 mare and 1 stud and a gelding will ask them to look for papers tonite and if they find em post the names in the morning


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree with NRHAreiner. I wouldn't even look at a horse that tall. I had a mare that was about 15.1hh maybe 15.2hh and she was a good reiner, and she could do all the manuvers. But then I got my 14hh mare and the difference is huge!! It's so much easier for my little mare to get herself turned around and roll back pretty because she's more compact.

My trainer loves the 13.3hh stud he rides, he prefers the smaller horses.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Being 5'10 I like to keep mine at the 14'2-15hh mark. Which is what most of mine are. My stallion is 15'2 but he is no more then a green/rookie horse. His forte is more HUS and that is what he sires also. But he enjoys doing the reining so I take him at times. However it is hard to haul more then 2 horses for me to ride so he dose not go very often.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Well there are some conformation defalts... plus she REALLY bumm high. I personally wouldnt pick her out of a crowd of horses and say 'Thats my reiner" no offence to your horse but its true. Shes very pretty and I think the level that you ride would also matter.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

her standing square, photos from today...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

16.2 hand reiner- i don't beleive it . .. normally 15 hands is tall for them.

What are her bloodlines (what is she bred for)? Normally by 4 they are well evened out, especially for a QH.

She is cute tho!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

i think she was bred for cutting, i know the breeders so will aks them 

thanks, she is a honey...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She looks pretty even in these pics. I think she will work fine. You may not end up in the NRHA finals but she could make a fun reiner.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

because she has been locked up for a few weeks she has dropped alot of weight, so is a little light compared to usual.

i am looking to start in a month or so, she should be all better by then


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

A reiner over 15 1hh? I call BS, BS, BS! 

She is pretty cute, she is a bit downhill but I think she would make a nice fun reiner. 

BTW I really don't think she needs any weight on her.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I personally think she has beautiful muscle structure to her, and I'm just INLOVE with her hind end lol. Height shouldn't make a difference, like nrhareiner said. She is a beautiful looking mare, good luck with your training, and I wish you both the best!


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

She looks nice in those pics I think she will do fine!!!!! Good Luck with her


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch they were all that tall even if yall dont believe it they were could try to get pics later maybe


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, she did need to lose a little. but she has stacks of muscle and is fit as because she gets three hours work every day, which she needs.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

If she is downhill I hardly noticed it. I think shes super cute. I don't know a ton about reiners but I'd take a 2nd look because shes so darn cute!!! It doesn't seem like you're thinking about competing on a really high level and IMHO as long as a horse doesn't have comformational deficits that would hinder it in performance than I think you should give it a shot! She might not be able to go to the world championships but how many PERFECTLY conformed ones really do? I'd do it... I've always wanted to take reining lessons...

I had a nice filly by Potter Ranch in Marana AZ (Sherry Cervi's parents) who I had in training with Kevin Stallings, a VERY well known reining, working cow horse and roping trainer and competitor (He just won the NRCHA snaffle bit futurity open two rein). I never saw him on a horse over about 15.1.

Buddy... common man! EVERY SINGLE POST WE DO THIS!!! How many times do we have to call your bluff?!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

she is a cutie, she is now getting served, so we wont be no champion for a while...


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Attitude05 said:


> she is a cutie, she is now getting served, so we wont be no champion for a while...



Hearing you calling your mare being bred as being served is just really weird to me...


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

well i live in aus,

when a mare gets bred, we say she is getting served...


----------

